# "My reality" - photography series from Poland



## barej (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I want to invitie You to look up my photographs - www.tomojarzeczywistosc.wordpress.com . Photographs were mostly taken in Warsaw, but some of them also during my journeys around Poland. 

"Moja rzeczywisto&#347;&#263;" means "My reality". I was thinking - how could I take all of my pictures and show them as a whole? These pictures makes "my reality", and this is in my opinion the most accurate way to show them as a whole. 

Write down Your opinion, plesae. I will be glad to read it and answer 

Greets!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 23, 2014)

youre linking to a site you created in 2011 that doesn't actually have content.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 23, 2014)

Part of the point of an online photography community is to be able to view images here... in the community forum.  Many readers won't bother to follow a link to another site either for convenience or because they have no idea if another site houses malware.  They trust this site.   As you are new here, people will probably be (and should be) especially cautious.


----------



## barej (Jul 23, 2014)

Braineack said:


> youre linking to a site you created in 2011 that doesn't actually have content.



Now it's correct  I've made a little mistake in the URL.


----------

